# Got a question: should I train for a half-marathon while trying to get pregnant?



## Zaria1

Hi there, I'm quite new to fertility friends but I did some fertility treatment as a single woman, which was unsuccessful. Now, however, surprise! I'm with a fantastic guy and we'd like to make a baby together.

We both like running, and we have the opportunity to do a charity half-marathon together, but would this harm my chances of conceiving? I'm 37 (nearly 3 and have otherwise 'normal' fertility, although my AMH is quite low. We both really really want to conceive, but I want to know the potential risks of lots of exercise. Would I be stupid to do it? 

Any advice welcome, 
Zaria, x


----------



## ladybird73

Hi there, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing, I'm just interested in responses too as I too has just started training for the Great North Run and am waiting for PGD.  

I think as you as you don't start anything new once you are pregnant then it's ok.  However, I always feel as if I should be careful in 2ww, saying that though, there must be loads of people who exercise whilst TTC, if this makes sense.

I'm sorry, I haven't really helped much have I?  Sorry.

V xx


----------



## coweyes

Zaria


This is a really difficult question, i think if you are used to doing that much running then your body is used to it but half a marathon is a long way.  Can you not enter for it and then if you find out your pg just opt out?  Then if your not just continue to do the run.  


If your concerned that training for it would harm your chances of conceiving i think a lot of that depends on how much training you do and if its too much for your body.  Also how you feel about it personally.  Why not check with your gp? xx


----------



## Mish3434

Zaria,  If you are just TTC naturally at the moment i would personally just carry on with your life and if that involves training for a half marathon so be it hun.  You are obviously used to running so i can't see the harm.  The only time I would say to maybe cut back on your exercise if is you where undergoing treatment after a previous treatment had failed, and this would only be so you could possibly rule out the exercise hindering your BFP

In the 4+ years I spent trying to conceive my DD I lost count of the amount of holidays and oportunities I declined in case I fell pregnant or thought it may prevent it, I so wish i'd just carried on a usual xx


Shelley x


----------



## kitten77

ditto mish's answer. 

i would carry on training as you are just starting ttc, and sounds like you are used to running so its nothing new to your body is it. 

i to have put my life on hold for 6 years and have missed out on a lot of things 'just in case' i was pregnant, then that time comes and im not.....and im also not going to gig/holiday/party/ etc etc.  

carry on with the running and good luck, if your pregnant....just dont go!!!!


----------



## BikerGirl

Whilst ttc I stopped scuba diving and riding a motorcycle- but only because they are things that you really shouldn't do whilst pg! I kept on running and when I got pg the first time iit was during a month when I was running 5km every day. Sadly it didn't stick but I know that it had nothing to do with my running (which in fact probably helped me get pg as I have PCOS) but simply because mc rates for pcos are a tad high unless you're on metformin which I wasn't at the time. 
I'd go ahead with running. Good luck for the half marathon!!! 
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

The issue of and cardio /exercise when tic and during stimming and beyond is that the blood flow is diverted to other organs when you want it to be in you need it to be aimed at thickening your uterus. I would exercise but stop when stimming


----------



## Zaria1

Dear everybody, 

Thanks so much for such supportive and positive responses. I've signed up for my half-marathon and have been doing light training, and looking forward to doing more..

much appreciated, 
Zaria, xx


----------

